# The partial-preterist commentary's on the book of Revelation



## Mayflower

Those whom are interessed in The partial-preterist commentary's on the book of Revelation. All avialible at Amercian vision.

(1) Days of Vengeance by David Chilton

http://www.americanvision.org/store/pc-431-9-days-of-vengeance.aspx

Good news for those of you who have wanted a copy of David Chilton's extraordinary verse-by-verse exposition of Revelation. After being out of print for five years and only available at exorbitant prices in used book stores, Days of Vengeance is back! Going where no commentary has dared to go before, this work shuts the mouths of end-times doomsayers with their pessimistic view of the future. A bibilical and scholarly exposition of Revelation is laid out for readers to soak up and begin to view the world with renewed hope and optimism. Chilton skillfully shows in detail that Christians will overcome all opposition thourgh the work of Jesus Christ. The book of Revelation is not about the antichrist, the devil, microchips or bar codes. It is, as the very first verse says, "The Revelation of Jesus Christ." If this book isn't in your library, it should be. (Hardback, 700 pages)

(2) Back to the Future: A Study in the Book of Revelation By Ralph E. Bass, Jr.

http://www.americanvision.org/store...future-a-study-in-the-book-of-revelation.aspx

Now that David Chilton's Days of Vengeance is out of print, you'll be needing a good partial preterist commentary on Revelation to take its place. The author was a dispensationalist for thirty-five years. Like so many of us, he was asked questions he could not answer using the dispensational system. Being a faithful Berean, "he searched the Scriptures" (Acts 17:11) for an answer. 

In some ways, this is a better commentary than Days of Vengeance. The author avoids some of the more speculative interpretations outlined by Chilton. Like Days of Vengeance, you get a verse-by-verse commentary of the text. Bass' exposition is clear and to the point. You never find yourself wondering whether he is stretching the meaning of the text to make it fit a pre-conceived position. The author also interacts with alternative interpretations, especially the foolishness of dispensationalism. 

Those interested in Bible prophecy cannot afford to pass up this commentary on the most quoted prophetic book of the Bible and the one least understood. Is it perfect? No, but it's the best one available at the moment. Get a copy now, before it goes out of print. 
(Hardcover, 536 pages)

(3) A Fundamental Wesleyan Commentary on Revelation by Vic Reasoner

http://www.americanvision.org/store/pc-432-9-a-fundamental-wesleyan-commentary-on-revelation.aspx

Somewhere out in the West there lies an old, abandoned mine shaft. The hard working man or men who first dug it had followed a vein of gold deep below the surface. Shouts of joy once filled the air as nuggets of gold had been brought up to reveal their sparkling glory in the light of the brilliant sun.

But years have come and gone and now, near the entrance, an old dusty sign warns would-be intruders: "œDanger! Rattlesnakes and Hidden Explosives!" It is sad to see that what was once a source of blessings has turned into a place of foreboding and fear.
I believe this is also true of the last book of the Bible. God gave it to John to pass on to the church of his day to read and understand and obey. It was meant to be a source of hope, inspiration, encouragement, and enlightenment to the church.

I strongly urge you to take the time to carefully and prayerfully read this commentary with an open mind. Let the theme and passion of this book "”Jesus"” become your passion. Let the hope in this book fill you with fresh hope. Let the promise of victory inspire you to raise a victory shout!

Jesus IS LORD! HE IS LORD NOW AND ALWAYS WILL BE!

--Gerald Bustin, President of Evangelical Bible Mission, Inc.

Technical commentaries sometimes replace the bread of life with a stone. Popular commentaries, which only treat the text superficially, are inadequate for those who hold, with Christ, that the very words of Scripture are inspired (Matt 5:18). Currently there are few conservative, analytical Wesleyan commentaries in print.

Therefore The Fundamental Wesleyan Bible Commentaries are written from the conviction that we must preach the Word and contend for the faith. We accept the Bible as God´s revelation of truth. It is living and powerful. May God grant that our faithful preaching of his Word will also be alive and anointed by the same Spirit who originally inspired it. It is my hope that this commentary can lay a groundwork for the next generation, leading them away from fruitless speculation and into the biblical basis for hope. --From the Author's Preface


----------



## ReformedWretch

I have the first two, both are very good.


----------



## Puritanhead

That book isn't so impressive.


----------



## Mayflower

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I have the first two, both are very good.



I also gonne order both, and maybe in the future also the 3rd one.

I also looking foreward toward the revelation project of Kenneth Gentry. Iam just listening to his studies (Mp3) on Revelation, and iam becoming more and more convince of the The partial-preterist view of Revelation.


----------

